# Acana Wild Prairie



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

hey everyone,

i don't have a hedgie yet, but i am big into researching foods for my two dogs (one has a very sensitive tummy, and i also prefer to feed natural non-by product foods) and i've found that the locally made Acana regional blends are really good quality, high protein foods and I'd love to keep on the Acana line for my hedgie when I do get it (that depends of course on whether or not the hedgie likes it too of course) 

but the ingredient analysis notes a 20% fat content, and the food is also grain free. 

should i look for another food because the fat content is too high?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yeah, i've looked into Acana too. perhaps it'd be ok as a *supplement* in a mix. what do others think?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If this is the formula you are talking about: http://www.petfooddirect.com/Product/11 ... y-Cat-Food

It looks great. Just keep in mind the fat might be a tiny bit too high for some hedgies, so you could mix it with another lower fat food to even it out a bit if necessary. Otherwise though it looks great.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

let me know how your hedgie likes it. i've had my eye on it too.


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

Lizard girl, Yes that's the food I was considering. Its nice to be able to find a food that is fairly locally produced with very high quality sources of protein. Nothing spooks me more than the petfood recalls for various toxins that have been going on lately...eeek! 

I am also planning to do a lot of supplementing with live insects (as we have lots of feeders around here for the reptiles) and fruits and veggies etc, not relying exclusively on kibble for the hedgie's diet too  

Thanks for replying!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

teencie said:


> Lizard girl, Yes that's the food I was considering. Its nice to be able to find a food that is fairly locally produced with very high quality sources of protein. Nothing spooks me more than the petfood recalls for various toxins that have been going on lately...eeek!
> 
> I am also planning to do a lot of supplementing with live insects (as we have lots of feeders around here for the reptiles) and fruits and veggies etc, not relying exclusively on kibble for the hedgie's diet too
> 
> Thanks for replying!


how do you keep track of recalls?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

fyi, this site sells samples of Acana: https://www.theanimalhouse.net/index.ph ... 3299ded45&

love samples.


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> how do you keep track of recalls?


a friend of mine runs a very holistically focused dachshund rescue in the US, and she watches for recall's like a HAWK! I subscribe to her rescue page on FB and that keeps me in the know... Other than that, after the last big couple of recalls, I decided I wanted to know the sources of the ingredients in my dog's food, and went with Champion Pet foods because they are produced in my province, and they also focus on getting HUMAN quality ingredients from free range farmers too.

Plus since I know where they are, and they're not a far drive away -- i know where to take my anger in person should there ever be a recall from Champion pet foods.

If you want to check out my friends rescue page, just search 2nd Chance Dachshund Rescue (out of San Diego, CA)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree that champion pet foods is a great company. Acana is a really good food but I am concerned about the fat content and it might also be too high in protein for hedgehogs. I'm not sure if there a senior variety for cats but if so I would feed that formula. I would also mix with other foods that are not grain free or find another way to add fiber and grains to the diet.


----------

